# Clicking from new Brompton when pedalling



## berylthebrompton (13 Mar 2016)

Hello.

I ham getting a loud, metallic "click" whilst pedalling on my less than 6 month old 6-speed Brompton.

It happens when in all gears. But it only happens when pedalling (it doesn't when freewheeling), and it happens when standing and sitting (so doesn't seem to be the seat post or pentaclip). I have seen suggestions it may be the folding pedal (it seems to be loudest around the pedals and crank arms), but it seems so loud I am worried it it something more serious. What do you guys think?



Thanks!

James


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2016)

Sounds like a loose crankarm to me. Worth checking the bolts are tight and there's no play.


----------



## berylthebrompton (13 Mar 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sounds like a loose crankarm to me. Worth checking the bolts are tight and there's no play.



Thanks for your reply.

I had a play and it feels like both crank arms are pretty secure - which bolts should I be checking?


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Mar 2016)

berylthebrompton said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I had a play and it feels like both crank arms are pretty secure - which bolts should I be checking?


The main bolts holding the crank arms to the bottom bracket, though won't hurt to check the spider end as well.
Is there any play in the bottom bracket?

Sure it's the pedal area? Brooks saddles can click too for example.


----------



## berylthebrompton (14 Mar 2016)

It happens when I am stood riding, so I think I have ruled out the seat, pentaclip and post clamp.

Doesn't seem to be any excess movement in the bottom bracket - I have held both arms right and tried to move them up and down and side to side and they feel firm. I am wondering whether it could be the bracket itself? I don't have the right tools to tighten the bolts the correct no so I am going to take it back the bike shop tomorrow and show them the video - when they had it in last week they said they couldn't reproduce it!


----------



## SavageHoutkop (14 Mar 2016)

Does it click when the folding pedal is both plastic-bit-up and plastic-bit-down?


----------



## berylthebrompton (14 Mar 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Does it click when the folding pedal is both plastic-bit-up and plastic-bit-down?



I think so - I have span it around whilst cycling and the click remains.


----------



## srw (14 Mar 2016)

I get worried when my Brompton _doesn't_ make a noise. It's almost certainly nothing serious.


----------



## berylthebrompton (14 Mar 2016)

Haha thanks for your reassurance. If it was there from the start I would have though it was normal, it's just because it has got worse and louder.

Don't know if it helps but after the bike gets wet (cycling in the rain, or after I have cleaned it), the noise will go away for a while...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Mar 2016)

I was going to suggest the usual hub ticking could be the culprit if the crank seems solid but that ticks away wet or dry, the hub would explain it having occurred since buying and getting worse, maybe needs a cable tension check.


----------



## berylthebrompton (14 Mar 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I was going to suggest the usual hub ticking could be the culprit if the crank seems solid but that ticks away wet or dry, the hub would explain it having occurred since buying and getting worse, maybe needs a cable tension check.



I know what you mean. But this click can be heard over/separate from the hub gear.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (14 Mar 2016)

berylthebrompton said:


> Haha thanks for your reassurance. If it was there from the start I would have though it was normal, it's just because it has got worse and louder.
> 
> Don't know if it helps but after the bike gets wet (cycling in the rain, or after I have cleaned it), the noise will go away for a while...


Mine's also very silent after rain  I've had lots of weird noises on mine, the clicking one like yours seemed to be related to the folding pedal being one way rather than the other. It hasn't done that now for ages mind.


----------



## srw (14 Mar 2016)

It's probably just a bit of grit getting caught in a fold somewhere. Stop worrying! (But don't sue me if you have a crash)


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Mar 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Mine's also very silent after rain  I've had lots of weird noises on mine, the clicking one like yours seemed to be related to the folding pedal being one way rather than the other. It hasn't done that now for ages mind.


Mine's the opposite, after rain the drive-train sounds like it's grinding marbles. When it's dry it's fine!


----------



## SavageHoutkop (14 Mar 2016)

Maybe it shows you oil yours more than I do mine


----------



## 12boy (14 Mar 2016)

I was plagued by clicky noises twice. Thinking it was the Bottom bracket I replaced it with a new one to no avail. That time it was a bad SPD pedal. Next time it wound up being the elastomer suspension. Took it apart and regreased the shaft and most of it went away. I have a leather Velo Orange saddle and it can creak unless properly tightened. The elastomer actually moves more on my Brompton when I pedal than when i hit a bump. A simple way to check the elastomer issue is to see if it clicks more when pedaling easily on flat ground or more when going up a hill or against the wind when pedaling effort is greater. If the noise increases with pedaling effort it could well be the elastomer. BTW, I have begun oiling my SA hub with synthetic motor oil and it is much quieter and seems to pedal easier.


----------



## berylthebrompton (14 Mar 2016)

12boy said:


> I was plagued by clicky noises twice. Thinking it was the Bottom bracket I replaced it with a new one to no avail. That time it was a bad SPD pedal. Next time it wound up being the elastomer suspension. Took it apart and regreased the shaft and most of it went away. I have a leather Velo Orange saddle and it can creak unless properly tightened. The elastomer actually moves more on my Brompton when I pedal than when i hit a bump. A simple way to check the elastomer issue is to see if it clicks more when pedaling easily on flat ground or more when going up a hill or against the wind when pedaling effort is greater. If the noise increases with pedaling effort it could well be the elastomer. BTW, I have begun oiling my SA hub with synthetic motor oil and it is much quieter and seems to pedal easier.



It definitely is worse when I "pedal harder". I will look into the suspension block and try regreasing it. Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## SavageHoutkop (15 Mar 2016)

berylthebrompton said:


> It definitely is worse when I "pedal harder". I will look into the suspension block and try regreasing it. Thanks for your suggestion!


Suspension block is also prime suspect if bike starts squealing as if it wants to fall apart...


----------



## berylthebrompton (15 Mar 2016)

12boy said:


> If the noise increases with pedaling effort it could well be the elastomer



I took of the suspension block and greased the bolt - issue carried on 



User14044mountain said:


> My Brommie clicked when new. It was a dry (non folding) pedal. A drop of lube sorted it.



Took it the bike shop today. Took the folding pedal off and they said that there was hardly any grease added in the factory where the pedal threaded on to the crank arm - they regreased it and so far so good!

Thanks for all your help and suggestions guys


----------



## 12boy (16 Mar 2016)

Glad you got that figured out. One of the problems I have had with my Brompton is I have trouble determining where an annoying sound is coming from. Seems to travel up the seat tube. BTW, There is a phenomenon whereby steel and aluminum seem to fuse together over time, especially when there is no grease separating them. This is seen on old bikes where aluminum seat posts and stems stick to steel frames. I have used anti-seize compound or grease on those areas for a long time and have avoided the problem, but chain ring bolts and pedals screwing into cranks are another area which can be a real issue trying to get apart if they have sat for a long time. in your case were the pedal bearings dry or was it where the pedal attaches to the crank?


----------



## 12boy (16 Mar 2016)

Glad you got that figured out. One of the problems I have had with my Brompton is I have trouble determining where an annoying sound is coming from. Seems to travel up the seat tube. BTW, There is a phenomenon whereby steel and aluminum seem to fuse together over time, especially when there is no grease separating them. This is seen on old bikes where aluminum seat posts and stems stick to steel frames. I have used anti-seize compound or grease on those areas for a long time and have avoided the problem, but chain ring bolts and pedals screwing into cranks are another area which can be a real issue trying to get apart if they have sat for a long time. in your case were the pedal bearings dry or was it where the pedal attaches to the crank?


----------



## berylthebrompton (16 Mar 2016)

12boy said:


> in your case were the pedal bearings dry or was it where the pedal attaches to the crank?



I think it was the where the pedal threads on to the crank arm. The mech at the bike shop looked at it in the end.


----------



## chris folder (17 Mar 2016)

Hithat sound is not right something wroung somewhere have you had the first service yet?


----------



## Lipscombe (3 Sep 2022)

berylthebrompton said:


> Hello.
> 
> I ham getting a loud, metallic "click" whilst pedalling on my less than 6 month old 6-speed Brompton.
> 
> ...




I know that this is an old thread, but I thought I would reply because I have the same issue and I just figured out what it was.

At first I thought it was my pentaclip. Turns out it was the folding left pedal. I was able to confirm this by oedalling on the other side of the pedal [turn the pedal 180°] and clicking disappeared.

I just don’t know why the pedal is clicking. Some people reported that they took it apart and lubed it a bit and said that solved the issue. Others have said the pedal is defective and needed to be replaced.


----------

